# Unscharfe schrift in Windows XP nach Neuinstallation



## Rios (20. November 2004)

Hi,

Hab Windows XP neuinstalliert, jetzt sind die Schriften in Windows und auch z.B. im Browser unscharf und verwaschen. Woran kann das liegen?
Grafikkartentreiber (Geforce 4Ti) und Direct X 9c hab ich schon installiert, die Hertz-Einstellung am Monitor hilft auch nix. Hab einen 19'' TFT mit ner Auflösung von 1280x960, genau wie vor der Neuinstallation .


----------



## zeromancer (20. November 2004)

Schau mal in den Eigenschaften der Anzeige unter "Darstellung, Effekte" nach, ob evtl. ClearType die Schriften glättet - wenn ja, schalte einfach auf Standard um.


----------



## Rios (20. November 2004)

ne, ist schon auf Standard, woran könnte es noch liegen?


----------



## Cheris (20. November 2004)

Ich weiss nicht, aber ich glaube ich hatte das gleiche Problem auch schon. Als ich bei Google gesucht habe, fand ich viele Beiträge, wo Leute das gleiche Problem hatten.

Eine wirklich Lösung, gibt es glaube ich nicht außer eben zu warten.

Bei mir hat es ziemlich lang gedauert, aber dann sah es komischer Weiße wieder ganz normal aus. Woran es lag weiss ich aber auch nicht.

Probier es einfach noch mal mit einem Grafikkarten treiber, oder spiel mal ein bisschen mit den Optionen.


----------



## Rios (20. November 2004)

Der Treiber is der aktuelle von der nvidia Seite, der sollte doch eigentlich ok sein oder?


----------



## Cheris (20. November 2004)

Ja müssten schon, wobei bei mir eben es dann auch gleich wieder neue gegeben hat, deshalb solltest du vielleicht eben dann auch gleich den neusten Treiber drauf machen, wenn er raus kommt.


----------



## Rios (20. November 2004)

das einzige was mir einfallen würde ist dass ich den englischen treiber installiert hab und nicht den internationalen, könnte das ein grund sein?


----------



## Cheris (21. November 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt bezweifel ich das, aber genau weiss ich es auch nicht.

Was du noch machen könntest, wäre das du einen anderen Monitor anschliesst, und schaust ob da alles richtig angezeigt wird, so weiss du mehr bescheid wo ran es liegen könnte, denn wenn dein Bildschirm kaputt ist, hilft dir auch kein Treiber.


----------



## Rios (21. November 2004)

lol, jetzt hab ichs raus, ich hatte auf 1280x960 gestellt, aber der monitor kann nur 1280x1024 darstellen, jetzt is es wieder schön scharf


----------



## Cheris (22. November 2004)

Ah, das erklärt einiges


----------

